# introduce myself



## Kelly (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi my name is Kelly. I have either had mice as pets or have been breeding them off and on since childhood. Have been breeding seriously for the past 8 years. Could never find other breeders in the area (central ohio) to talk to or share knowledge. I now have cream long, curly haired
and blue long haired fancy mice. I don't think I can add pictures right as I'm still learning windows 10.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi, Kelly great to have you here.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Hello!

There are several mousey people in OH, although less than there used to be a few years ago. Toledo seems to be a little hub but also with other people scattered around.

https://www.facebook.com/JustWrightMice/ - He is a very nice breeder up in Toledo that has a selection of both pet and show stock and a TON of different genes, so you could perhaps try shooting a message.

The US mouse fancy is very split apart with massive distances between us on a show level but most breeders would be happy to share knowledge and answer any questions


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Heya Kelly and welcome! If you need helping adding pictures, send me a PM with your specific problem(s) - I have Win10 as well, and it works just fine


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! I second that the owner of Just Wright Mice is really nice, I would definitely recommend you reaching out to him.


----------

